# cpufreq-powersave, cpufreq-userspace, acpi-cpufreq autoload

## Erdie

Hi,

seit neuestem werden die Module cpufreq-powersave, cpufreq-userspace, acpi-cpufreq nicht mehr automatisch geladen und folglich schlägt das Starten von /etc/init.d/powernowd fehl.

Ich vermute es hängt mit dem "depricated file "/etc/modprobe.conf" zusammen, welches kürzlich angemeckert wurde. Um das Laden der 3 Module mußte ich mich bisher nie explizit kümmern. War muß ich tun, damit die Module wieder automatisch geladen werden?

Ich vermute mal, ich muß das was neues anlegen in /etc/modules.d/   ... fragt sich nur was genau?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

in /etc/conf.d/modules kannste die module einfach hinzufügen (example liegt in der Datei) (Das ist die empfohlene autoload Variante wenn das kernel-eigene Autoload fehlschlägt/nicht kommt.

Aber an und für sich.

Der Kernel müsste betroffene Module selbst laden können, schau mal ob diese Module überhaupt noch gebaut werden, oder ob sie sogar fest eingebaut sind.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Max Steel,

Wenn ich sie von Hand lade, funktioniert es. Ausserdem habe ich seit längerem nichts am Kernel geändert. Es ist schon verwunderlich, dass es plötzlich einfach nicht mehr klappt. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich die betreffenden Module je zuvor irgendwo manuell eingetragen habe.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## astaecker

In /etc/conf.d/udev kann man das Coldplugging (Laden von Kernelmodulen beim Booten) (de-)aktivieren. Hat sich da was bei einem udev-Update getan ?

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde das heute abend checken. Ich vermute allerdings, dass in dem Fall auch nvidia nicht mehr geladen werden würde, oder? Auf alle Fälle wird nvidia noch geladen, wenn der x-server fehlt, das fällt schon auf lol  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

Mit Kernel 3.0 könntest Du in diese Falle laufen : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373808

----------

## Max Steel

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich werde das heute abend checken. Ich vermute allerdings, dass in dem Fall auch nvidia nicht mehr geladen werden würde, oder? Auf alle Fälle wird nvidia noch geladen, wenn der x-server fehlt, das fällt schon auf lol 

 

Jein, das X-nvidia-treiber-Modul lädt das nvidia-kernel-modul im Zweifel nach.

Also kann man das nicht so einfach sagen.

----------

## Erdie

udev_coldplug war auskommentiert. Das habe ich jetzt auf YES gesetzt, hab aber nix gebraucht. Eintragen der module in /etc/conf.d/modues funktioniert.

----------

